# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا > مبتدی: درخواست دانلود JavaFX Scene Builder

## ar.mahdian

سلام
خسته نباشید
خیلی جستجو کردم برای دانلود JavaFX Scene Builder اما بعداز چند ساعت جستجو پیداش نکردم
ف ی ل تر شکن هم ندارم 
لطفا اگر کسی از دوستان آخرین نسخه رو داره (فک کنم 2.2 باشه) یه جا آپ کنه ممنون میشم

----------


## ar.mahdian

http://enos.itcollege.ee/~jpoial/allalaadimised/javafx

----------

